# Galician:  cio/cia or zo/za



## merquiades

In Galician I've seen that there are two forms for what is cio/cia in Spanish and ço/ça in Portuguese.  I would like to know which is correct, perhaps both, and which is more commonly used.

En gallego, he notado al leer que existen dos formas para lo que son las terminaciones cio/cia en castellano y ço/ça en portugués.  Quisiera saber qué terminación se considera (más) correcta en gallego, quizás ambas, y cuál de las dos se usa normalmente.

En galego, he notado ao ler que existen duas formas para o que son as terminacions cio/cia en castelán i ço/ça en portugués. Quero saber qué terminación considera-se (mais) correcta en galego, quizás ambas, i cuál das duas usa-se normalmente.

Thanks, gracias, graciñas

Examples- Ejemplos:
Galicia, Galiza
gracia, graza
diferencia, diferenza
espacio, espazo
tercio, terzo


----------



## jonquiliser

Das novas normas:

1.Mudanzas obrigatorias

1.3.1 Sufixos en -ZO, -ZA 
Auméntase a lista de palabras con estas terminacións: diferenza, espazo, estanza, (estrofa), graza, licenza, nacenza, novizo, perseveranza, presenza, querenza, sentenza, terzo, servizo.

1.11 Léxico 
Modifícase a forma dalgúns termos: *estudio e a súa familia pasan a estudo; grazas substitúe a *gracias; *vocal –nome de letra e integrante da directiva dunha organización- pasa a ser vogal e admítese a forma Galiza. 

(http://www.santiagodecompostela.org/medi/Lingua/normasortograficas.pdf)

(E se permetes che fago algunhas correccións, ainda que non sexa experta: 



> En galego, teño notado ao ler que existen duas formas para o que son as terminacións cio/cia en castelán e ço/ça en portugués. Quero saber que terminación se considera-se (máis) correcta en galego, quizáis ambas, e cuáal das duas se usa-se normalmente.


----------



## merquiades

jonquiliser said:


> Das novas normas:
> 
> 1.Mudanzas obrigatorias
> 
> 1.3.1 Sufixos en -ZO, -ZA
> Auméntase a lista de palabras con estas terminacións: diferenza, espazo, estanza, (estrofa), graza, licenza, nacenza, novizo, perseveranza, presenza, querenza, sentenza, terzo, servizo.
> 
> 1.11 Léxico
> Modifícase a forma dalgúns termos: *estudio e a súa familia pasan a estudo; grazas substitúe a *gracias; *vocal –nome de letra e integrante da directiva dunha organización- pasa a ser vogal e admítese a forma Galiza.
> 
> (http://www.santiagodecompostela.org/medi/Lingua/normasortograficas.pdf)
> 
> (E se permetes che fago algunhas correccións, ainda que non sexa experta:



Graciñas polas correccións e pelo archivo coa norma de ortografía.  A verdade é que non poso escrever nada en galego. Cóstame moito.  Mais poso lelo ben porque falo castelán e portugués.
Teño comprendido agora que se trata de duas normas diferentes, as novas e as vellas.  É probable que moitas pesoas seguen utilizando as vellas.


----------



## jazyk

> É probable que moitas pesoas seguen utilizando as vellas.


Aqui deveria aparecer um subjuntivo, mas não sei como é em galego. Em português seria _sigam._


----------



## jonquiliser

Merquiades, de nada. Cun pouquiño de esforzo, seguro que escrebes moi ben en nada. O tema está en coñecer as diferenzas entre o galego e o castelán por unha banda e por outra, o galego e o portugués. Por exemplo, na primeira persoa do singular, o verbo "poder" conxúgase _podo_ (port. posso). As palabras interrogativas non se acentúan, a diferenza do castelán.

No caso das normas, a cousa é ben complicada. Non se trata só de duas normas senón de discrepanzas profundas de aceptación. A normativa oficial anterior non gozaba de grande aceptación; ao seu lado existían (e seguen existindo) varias outras desenvoltas conforme ás ideas do _reintegracionismo_. Este afirmaba que a normativa oficial consistía nunha castelanización artificial e ideolóxica do galego, e as normativas, dende os mínimos até os máximos, foron desenvoltas para achegarse á súa lingua irmá máis próxima, o portugués, e así á vez á súa orixe común, o galego-portugués. Algunhas das características defendidas polas normativas reintegradas son as que hai pouco se incorporaron á normativa oficial (como o engadido de palabras terminadas en -za/-zo en troques de -cia/-cio, ou o uso do sufixo -bel). Outras diferenzas entre as normativas son a termina_ción_ desta mesma palabra: en mínimos, -zón, en máximos, -çom (portugués -ção); as contraccións (normativa oficial "coa", máximos "com a" ao igual que no portugués); as grafías v/b, j, g, c/z/ç, -m/-n/-nh ... etc.   

Á vez o galego actual está moi influenciado polo castelán, polo que a xente non fala nen galego normativo (considerándose este artificial) nen reintegrado (igualmente unha construcción artificial para a maioría dos galegofalantes). "Grazas" e "Galiza" até hai pouco non foron de uso común. Agora supoño que si se usan ainda que non sei até que punto.

(Espero non trabucarme demasiado )



jazyk said:


> Aqui deveria aparecer um subjuntivo, mas não sei como é em galego. Em português seria _sigam._



É igual en galego, mais na ortografía galega escríbese _sigan_.


----------



## merquiades

Moitas grazas polas informacións úteis.  A verdade é que me axudaron moito.

Certo, ¡a miña frase necesitava o subjuntivo! Debía saberlo.


----------

